# Nutrition and osteoarthritis



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

We are dealing with advanced osteoarthritis. Any recommendations of books on nutrition and meal planning for this problem? Thanks, this is a pain in the knee and hip.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I hear ya...same here.....I've done some research into this idea that there are "trigger" foods that when eaten cause more flare-ups. Tomato products I know is one....I did a Google search for myself......


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I have also read that the nightshade family, of which tomatoes are a member, can cause flareups. The medical community claim there is no proof of this, but then they are just practicing. We are at the point that flareups are not noticed but constant pain. Trying to cope and lose a little weight. Help the joints have less stress.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Same here...my knuckles are inflamed, and my "trigger finger" is very painful. 
I also read that dark green veggies, and dairy products are good while egg yolks are not. Omega 3 fatty oils from fish like salmon or tuna are also good......


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

We are starting to try a change in diet. I bought a bunch of broccoli yesterday. I love it with lots of hollandaise.


----------

